# Sous Vide Pork chops



## johndeer (Oct 9, 2018)

Sous Vide thick pork chop with some experimental beans and some steamed vegetables.
The pork chop was sour vided at 140 degrees for 1 1/2 hour and finished with a quick sear in 
the cast iron skillet on the stove. Absolutely DEVINE!!
The beans had the spice and background heat I was looking for. Just need to tweet the recipe with some onions and peppers.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 9, 2018)

Looks great .


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2018)

Fantastic looking meal!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## johndeer (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks to all on here.
This is the greatest place on the net


----------

